# New Auto World Webcam Thread



## chriscobbs

Auto World is back to updating their webcam....it's only been 6 month since the last picture.

The archive I've been keeping for anyone who has missed past pictures.

http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html

Newest


----------



## JordanZ870

The Peace Tank? Tom is kidding, right?


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> The Peace Tank? Tom is kidding, right?


Hey Joez maybe Tom will be painting it pink with flowers coming out the turret?  LOL

Bob...zilla


----------



## noddaz

*I have to admit...*

I bought one of those new many years ago....


----------



## Bill Hall

My eyes maybe goin bad, but the turret doesnt look quite right...where's Beatle Bailey?!!!!?


----------



## Jimmy49098

Thats a 4 gear chassis right? Tower Hobbies has some future AW sets listed on thier site, its looks like the next sets will be the 4 gear chassis and semis.


----------



## SwamperGene

Bill Hall said:


> My eyes maybe goin bad, but the turret doesnt look quite right...where's Beatle Bailey?!!!!?


Seriously Bill? Beatle's head hides in the turret 'til you push on the barrel.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Sweet! Ive always liked that goofy thing. I finally scored a nice, complete one a few weeks back.


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Hello Tom, This was a stinker when Aurora did it. Please don't waste your dime ( time and money ) I mean there was to be something else that you can make right? How about a drag v.w. or a funny car? I mean HELLO???????!


----------



## Bill Hall

SwamperGene said:


> Seriously Bill? Beatle's head hides in the turret 'til you push on the barrel.


Thanks Gene. Just looked like Beatle was awol in the plainjane webshot. When I put my grampa glasses on I can just make his brainbucket out LOL. My bad! I'll hit the geritol.

In the last mellenium...Think I paid a little under 4 bux for my first ...and last one. Not sure if this will be a big seller, as I remember it didnt do very well even when the political culture suited the theme. Still serves to illustrate that the four gear chassis might be on it's way yet!


----------



## videojimmy

Big mistake... of all the specialty cars, this one was the least popular... which is why you can find the bodies on ebay for 7 bucks. A new specialy chassis would be cool, but PLEASE pick another body. 

What happened to the tyco remakes, like the bug and funny car?


----------



## tjd241

*I'd have to agree.*



T-Jet Racer said:


> Hello Tom, This was a stinker when Aurora did it. !


Did I buy one back in the day? Yup. Was I glad I did so? Nope... Truth be told, I felt kinda dumb that I wasted my allowance on it when I could have had another car. Luckily I've learned a lot since then. It may be part of the Aurora history, but *IMHO* at this point it's best left as just a footnote. Once again... just not my cup. I have selectively cherry picked JL and AW for certain bodies only (I'm just not a collector and I don't have to have every one). This is another of many that will die on the vine *for me*. nd


----------



## raypunzel

*This aint "laugh in" folks*

Tom,
What are you thinking in wasting your resources on a body that when original has virtually no appeal? So what is going to be the new selling point for this body this time around ...a sheet of peel n stick peace signs to apply to the tank...maybe you'd better put this one way down on that list of bodies to get to market...maybe this little piggy should stay home and out of sight.
Ray


----------



## SCJ

videojimmy said:


> Big mistake...


Aurora specialty chassis always had issues (as did most of the bodies!) and Aurora was constantly "tweaking" the thing......they had no less then four versions the last of which used a gear plate clamp and a screw to hold the chassis together, but on average, they never did run as good as a Mag chassis! Ironically, they tended to have the same issues that that JL/AW chassis tend to have....yep gear slippage. :freak:

Some specialty chassis did have a saving grace though....good armatures! Specifically, the (Blue lam arm w/ gold or green wire) these are hot arms!


If JL/AW does release the speciality chassis I certainly hope they stay away form all the Vans, Tank, Rolls and rescue vehicles....there are a TON of those still around cheap!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## videojimmy

SCJ.... I like the AFX specialty chassis, I never had a clunker. I also like their Vega funny cars alot. It's one of my favorite cars to run. I guess I was lucky. I have over 2 dozen specialty chassis, and they all run great. I like what AW is doing to it though, they added 2 neo traction magnets on the bottom. On the other thred, they some pics of a few iof the enw bodies... some nice choices.


----------



## SCJ

videojimmy said:


> SCJ.... I like the AFX specialty chassis, I never had a clunker. I also like their Vega funny cars alot. It's one of my favorite cars to run. I guess I was lucky. I have over 2 dozen specialty chassis, and they all run great. I like what AW is doing to it though, they added 2 neo traction magnets on the bottom. On the other thred, they some pics of a few iof the enw bodies... some nice choices.


 
:thumbsup: Wow, have NEVER heard that consistency before, but IMHO v4 was the best version........easily detected via the screw in the back of the chassis holding down the gear plate.

BTW, I like the Drag cars as well and wish Aurora had done more with them, maybe a S'cool bus, Snake Vs Mongoose set or ?????.........but I think the better idea (One less gear to slip) is the early stock AFX extended wheel base (front wheels attached to the body ) style. But for true vintage speed go G-plus.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## videojimmy

A snake v mongoose set sounds AWESOME.... I hope they hear you!
The AFX glpus chassis is one of my all time favs.

did the first 3 AFX SP chassis not have screws in the back? 
I have a few non mag versions, that didn;t have it... but they all had blue arms and with the blue/yellow hop up magnets, they all flew!

Speaking of the blue/yellow magnets... have you seen what they sell for now on the bay? I see some go for as high as 25 bucks!... Sure glad I bought several dozen when they could be had for 4 bucks a set.
Those magnets are the single greatest hop up I've come across. For years, all my cars would get the same hop up treatment... blue/yellow magnets, silver brushes and silicone tires. 

Now I just use the JL t-jets magnets, as they're bout the same.


----------



## roadrner

Just another one I won't need to buy. :freak: rr


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Good News! look here!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=214095


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Except for the non-screwed in rear gearplates Ive never had a 4-gear that gave me any problems. Most of my flat scream. The only gripe I ever had was that the single screwpost and flimsy rear chassis mount was a crap way to mount the bodies. Matchbox's chassis had a lot better system with a chassis mount that actually locked in as opposed to just controlling the way the body sat on the chassis. 

The Peace Tank isnt exactly cheap on the bay, unless it has issues. The gun barrels, wings and tailpipes are mega-fragile. The one I found was missing the wing (didnt like it on there anyway) and had a buy it now for $12 so I jumped on it. Ive bid $22 on probably a dozen of them and got outbid every time. Yeah, its a dorky looking car but it stands out in my collection as one of the more interesting. Im curious to see what Tom does with it outside of cloning the original.


----------



## Bill Hall

SCJ said:


> Aurora specialty chassis always had issues (as did most of the bodies!) and Aurora was constantly "tweaking" the thing......they had no less then four versions the last of which used a gear plate clamp and a screw to hold the chassis together, but on average, they never did run as good as a Mag chassis! Ironically, they tended to have the same issues that that JL/AW chassis tend to have....yep gear slippage. :freak:....Snip
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


I've had the typical grab bag with four gears. Some good, some marginal. In most all cases they've come back to life with a little luvin'.

All of my victims seemed to really wake up after some shoe tuning...and a tire upgrade is mandatory. 

I've had excellent success fixing the gear skip issue with either the standard or mag versions. TOSS that wimpy, sloppy, POS, four gear crown right in the trash! Then shave the regular AFX crown's hub to fit. Identical to the old t-jet trick where we used to shave a standard t-jet crown to make a hop the hop up version work with an armature gear for a pinion. Not only am I old ...but cheap too! Note: retrofitting the AFX crown on JLTO's and Xtracs can solve quite a few miseries as well and is SOP when I convert the JLTO "clown gears" to t-jet brass.

When doing the four gear crown modification, ya generally have to take a little material off the gearplate at the crown pocket so the crown doesnt rub, just a little right around the inside of the pinion window. Very easy to do with a #2 blade...nuthin to it. 

With the extra monkey motion, most all the four gears I've dinked with benefit hugely from a toothpaste lapping, as do most plastic geared chassis. It can often make the difference between a tight, twitchy dog and a zinger.

Arm pinions are weak and failure prone as they dont have a lot of shoulder and the arm shaft on the mags is proported to be a hair bigger. So when things fail I happily sub the t-jet 9 tooth pinion. Chucking the arm in the dremel and patiently buzzing a little off the top arm shaft with some 600 can help prevent splitting the new gear should things get overly tight and uncooperative.

Unless they are mint or reasonably unmolested many fourgears have rear rim lumpage or wobble of some form or another. The big rear ansen doesnt take kindly to careless screwdriver prying for removal. The hub portion is unsupported by the rest of the rim. Look at the backside of one and note the recess around the hub. Contact with the actual rim doesnt begin until quite deep into the actual wheel. Given the deep dish of the big ansen there is not a whole lot of material between the hub and rim when viewed in cross section. I also find many of them are not seated all the way on to the axle. A couple thou clearance is correct...not 20 thou ! Some times you can get away with pressing them on correctly and the wobblys go away but that has been the exception and not the rule. Many are just flat out ruined through carelessness at some point in their lives.

Over all I like the four gears fine for their cutomizing potential in that they are narrower across the motor pit (no basket handle) and have longer WB options. Naturally they have great potential in fat tire applications because the overall width of the rear axle journals is narrower. As John pointed out the arms were pretty darn good and even if ya dont use them in a resto or custom they have enough goodies in the way of interchangeable parts to make them worth boning.


----------



## videojimmy

wow Bill, you da man!


----------



## bobhch

T-Jet Racer said:


> Good News! look here!
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=214095


Ooooooh boy!


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Ya know, maybe some "Real" tanks and a sand dune set to go with it and the sand vans....


----------



## sethndaddy

That Tank is still available thru most slot car suppliers? Why re-do it, and it is cheap.
hopefully Tom changes the mounting to an afx clip style, that would be a big plus.
the Rolls was one of my favorite all time bodies to run, it would make a better repop then the peace tank.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I like those Rolls' also. The idea of a Rolls Royce funny car is so absurd youve gotta love it!


----------



## dlw

Perhaps a Peace Tank in Desert Storm colors........


----------



## chriscobbs

Different angle


----------



## chriscobbs

Another different angle










http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

Stealth mode,......Sweet!


----------



## JordanZ870

There we go! Pot handles and all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

Lightened picture of 4 gear chassis:











Marty


----------



## Montoya1

got that any bigger?


----------



## twolff

Montoya1 said:


> got that any bigger?


That's what she said!

You had to see that coming


----------



## grungerockjeepe

twolff said:


> That's what she said!
> 
> You had to see that coming


haha, good one! That gag just seems to never get old.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## wheelszk

Looks like a vett ?


----------



## JordanZ870

Dunno what they are.

Shaped like tuners?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

chriscobbs said:


>


 
My guess is that it is a Viper on the left and a Vette C5-R on the right.


----------



## dlw

Don't know what they are, but am looking forward to running them.......


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Why do they always put that stupid spoiler on them???


----------



## aelancaster

T-Jet Racer said:


> Why do they always put that stupid spoiler on them???


 Makes them go faster. Kinda like all the Volvos,Camrys and such we see on the road everyday with carpool mom or dad behind the wheel. It has to be a perception thing.:dude:


----------



## T-Jet Racer

aelancaster said:


> Makes them go faster. Kinda like all the Volvos,Camrys and such we see on the road everyday with carpool mom or dad behind the wheel. It has to be a perception thing.:dude:


its crazy, I broke the spoiler of my viper looks much better even with the 2 white dots on the deck lid!


----------



## hefer

I always thought they put those wings on them, so if you lock your keys in your car... you'll have a handle to carry your car home.


----------



## vaBcHRog

T-Jet Racer said:


> Why do they always put that stupid spoiler on them???


So you can remove them and make a COT NASCAR 

Roger Corrie


----------



## TK Solver

They both look like Vettes to me. They'll be hot sellers, especially if they're on the XT Ultra G chassis.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

TK Solver said:


> They both look like Vettes to me. They'll be hot sellers, especially if they're on the XT Ultra G chassis.


They'll sell great -- just hope that they sit nice and low.

The red one on the left -- the back window doesn't look like a Vette, and the door scoop doesn't either. Both Viper styling cues, hence my guess.

Wanna run 'em both no matter what.


----------



## chriscobbs

Different angle.


----------



## chriscobbs

Not a slot, but an update.


----------



## chriscobbs

I started a thread over on the modeling forum for future model pictures.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## rodstrguy

I will be getting several of the Nomads in each color for sure...


----------



## T-Jet Racer

these are looking good, cant wait!


----------



## WesJY

when is the release date? 

Wes


----------



## micyou03

I like the Vettes.


----------



## sethndaddy

Starburst Nomads........now were talking............


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice on those 'Mads. Ive always liked the wicked wagon paint schemes but $200+ on the bay is too rich for my blood.


----------



## Bill Hall

Looking forward to seeing those Nomads up close.

Hope they do the venerable "go-nads" justice!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## 22tall

Looks like a Ford GT TO. Excellent! Too late with the Ghia. Dan rules!


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks like they opened the wells up on the beetle. Sure hope the rear post was adjusted to make proper use of it.

Be a cryin' shame to be able to use some cool hides and still have the body up in dork mode.


----------



## JordanZ870

My TM is crying for a new purse already! LOL!


----------



## dhamby123

man that last pic with the beetle and gia have me interested im a vw man i have a 72 super ive been restoring for 3 years and would love to have a couple of those gias and bugs any more info on them ?


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

These look like regular XT's (minus the neo-dot), I like 'em better that way. The magnet compartment has an issue with rubbing the driver's side tire.


----------



## dhamby123

yea we put threaded axles and heavy rears on the magna,s and the new ones with that magnet pocket have to be cut out .. i do like them on the ultra g,s makes them a little more drivable out of the pack.. still want to hear more on the bug and gia


----------



## T-Jet Racer

dhamby123 said:


> yea we put threaded axles and heavy rears on the magna,s and the new ones with that magnet pocket have to be cut out .. i do like them on the ultra g,s makes them a little more drivable out of the pack.. still want to hear more on the bug and gia


you dont cut it off totaly do you? If you cut it in 1/2 you can glue the magnet on at a later date if you have a change of heart.


----------



## RacerDave

Regular XT's would be fine with me. Not really interested in the ultra G. I like the Vettes. Dave.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## grungerockjeepe

ah, purple 1st laps this time. Ive not seen a 1st lap of the Jeep yet tho...


----------



## dlw

Is that the new Challenger, or Camaro. With the dark background, I can't tell. Nonetheless, it looks pretty cool in 'clear' purple.


----------



## SwamperGene

dlw said:


> Is that the new Challenger, or Camaro. With the dark background, I can't tell. Nonetheless, it looks pretty cool in 'clear' purple.


Looks like the 'Vette, actually.


----------



## roadrner

Is that a SD455 Trans Am sitting behind her? 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

SwamperGene said:


> Looks like the 'Vette, actually.


I agree.


----------



## dermz28

yeah its a VETTE i want to the new camaro


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs

I started a thread over on the Ertl forum for future Ertl pictures.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

The Charger looks pretty good...


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## lenny

chriscobbs said:


>


Cool!! More Zip Zaps!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

lenny said:


> Cool!! More Zip Zaps!!!



Exactly what I was thinking. Kind of cute though.


----------



## AfxToo

> The Charger looks pretty good...


I started scouring the links looking for one and then I realized it was that gold car. I could not figure out what it was from the angle the picture was taken at. Mystery solved.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I want a cop version of that Charger.


----------



## twolff

lenny said:


> Cool!! More Zip Zaps!!!



I thought the same thing.


----------



## hefer

lenny said:


> Cool!! More Zip Zaps!!!


What the heck is a ZIP ZAP?


----------



## JordanZ870

hefer said:


> What the heck is a ZIP ZAP?


tiny-arsed RC cars sold by the Radio shack.
look here.

http://www.raidentech.com/car27.html


----------



## micyou03

I like the Zip Zaps.


----------



## lenny

micyou03 said:


> I like the Zip Zaps.


so do I, for what they are...


----------



## T-Jet Racer

I am going to put a zip zap body on the super 3 looks like a factory replacement part lol!


----------



## T-Jet Racer

joez870 said:


> tiny-arsed RC cars sold by the Radio shack.
> look here.
> 
> http://www.raidentech.com/car27.html


did you see the rc helicopters, looklike a great track ornament look http://www.raidentech.com/mirche.html


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## sethndaddy

looks like a black lightning


----------



## lenny

chriscobbs said:


>


you can barely see the car because of those ignorant looking oversize white tires.... How cool would that car look with gold rims and black tires.


----------



## wheelszk

It looks like something you see driving around Phila,


----------



## videojimmy

As a collector, I have been burned on iwheels, I'd pay 35-60 bucks for cars I could find later for 15-25 bucks on the bay. There's NO way I'll rush to buy any... I'd rather wait 6-12 months and get them for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## copperhead71

chriscobbs said:


> Auto World is back to updating their webcam....it's only been 6 month since the last picture.
> 
> The archive I've been keeping for anyone who has missed past pictures.
> 
> http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html
> 
> Newest


kool!


----------



## sethndaddy

I actually like the white tires, but the ZIP_ZAP comment is soooo true. Fine by me, since I'll just be saving money.
And what ever happened to the colored window variations, which we where supposed to hear about the numbers in the release??

Needless to say, I won;t ever buy another master case, let alone 12 pack, again. Just the few I really like. hopefully it changes, but if it don't we'll still get cool cars a few times a year, I just won't blow as much money.


----------



## videojimmy

I'm glad AW is making these cars, and I'm really looking forward their specialty chassis.
I'm sure I'll be buying a lot of them, but I am over the iwheels craze. At this point in my collecting, I have more than a enough shelf queens I'll never run.


----------



## AfxToo

These cars need some new wheels sooooo bad. Not knocking what's on there, but we are so overdue for something, anything in fact, different than the same 5-spoke mags. Doing a refresh on the wheels would make a big difference to me.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

AfxToo said:


> These cars need some new wheels sooooo bad. Not knocking what's on there, but we are so overdue for something, anything in fact, different than the same 5-spoke mags. Doing a refresh on the wheels would make a big difference to me.



I agree to a point. I love the 5-spokes since coke bottle mags are timeless classic style wheels that look good on pretty much anything. Re-popping the other AFX style wheels like the ansens, T/As and turbines would be awesome! Some new designs altogether would be good too, I like those F-1 style wheels that the Mega Gs are gonna get, and something with a black or charcoal grey center with chrome outer lip would look hot too. But what I dont want to see is more of the fast and furious style wheels that look like something you'd see on a '96 camry. And for the love all thats holy, I definitely dont want to see any 'Dubs' like on that superbird/charger set released by MaTyco a few years back. Ech.

Im all for something new but Im not gonna sit here and scream 'change' without making some specific suggestions, because when that happens, the change you get is rarely and improvement.


----------



## AfxToo

I like the F&F wheels, they were a most welcome change from the overdone 5-spoke wheels. With a blackwash treatment the F&F wheels look great. I'd also like to see some of the nice Magnatraction wheels redone too. My preference would be to mix 'em up and have several wheel styles available all at the same time, randomly mixed in with the cars. There is no one wheel style that always looks best on every style of body out there so having 5 or 6 different styles to choose from would be too cool. If AW does a 96 Camry, now that would be an excellent idea. Put a big ol' wing on the back and I'm good to go. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## tjd241

*Anybody know?*



chriscobbs said:


>


What 1:1 model and year are these 2 styled after? I'm trying to find 1:1 pics in order to compare how well the designers did with this release. nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks like current Charger and Viper, 2007 / 2008 vintage.


----------



## SplitPoster

tjd241 said:


> What 1:1 model and year are these 2 styled after? I'm trying to find 1:1 pics in order to compare how well the designers did with this release. nd


Points for politeness nuther! Not so much a design as a caricature... from wheel wells to roofline. If that's what they wanted, they did a fine job.


----------



## SwamperGene

wheelszk said:


> It looks like something you see driving around Phila,


In pieces, in the back of my work truck. :thumbsup:

:lol:


----------



## tjd241

*No seriously....*

Just wanted to look them up. I think the purple one must be a Vette though no? nd


----------



## Bill Hall

Jeez Nuther, git with it ya dinosaur.

Those are factory cars that are sent to the famous coach builder...Pixar-farina...Cetainly you've heard of them?!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

tjd241 said:


> Just wanted to look them up. I think the purple one must be a Vette though no? nd


The clear purple one is a vette, the black w / white wheels is a Viper near as I can tell.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

AfxToo said:


> I like the F&F wheels, they were a most welcome change from the overdone 5-spoke wheels. With a blackwash treatment the F&F wheels look great. I'd also like to see some of the nice Magnatraction wheels redone too. My preference would be to mix 'em up and have several wheel styles available all at the same time, randomly mixed in with the cars. There is no one wheel style that always looks best on every style of body out there so having 5 or 6 different styles to choose from would be too cool. If AW does a 96 Camry, now that would be an excellent idea. Put a big ol' wing on the back and I'm good to go. Variety is the spice of life.


A '96 Camry slotcar? Ummmm.......no.

I think the F&F wheels are a more realistic match for the tuner cars, but for my tastes those are just WAY generic looking. Some modernized designs look pretty decent:


----------



## chriscobbs

I'm not sure what these are, so I'm posting them in each webcam thread.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## wheelszk

Look like early Nova.


----------



## mopar78

i'd say they look like a chevy or a pontiac


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

67 Nova. I hope they release them with chrome front & rear bumpers!!! Looks like they're chrome in the pics. You listening AW???


----------



## WesJY

looks like a ford falcon??? its hard to tell if its a chevy nova.. i had a friend had one of those car.. 

Wes


----------



## wheelszk

Sorry Wes, not a Falcon. They had round tail lights, and no fuel door on left side. That's an early Nova. Bet a cheese steak on it LOL


----------



## chriscobbs

Are they slot car bodies?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*http://www.motorcitytoyz.com/*

Put your mouse arrow on top of blue/white 57 BelAir. Those are 67 Nova ThunderJets that are suppose to be released.


----------



## WesJY

wheelszk said:


> Sorry Wes, not a Falcon. They had round tail lights, and no fuel door on left side. That's an early Nova. Bet a cheese steak on it LOL


lol. thats right about tail lights. 

Wes


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## T-Jet Racer

That's a pretty nice looking 57!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## videojimmy

looks nice... but where the 4 gear line of cars? 
Aren't they supposed to be released in Oct?


----------



## dlw

If they come a little later, that works. More time to save up money.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

:woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm looking foward to these!! I wanna light them puppies up!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## AfxToo

Very nice. Those fuel hauler trucks are sure to be popular.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice. Now, seeing as how AW likes to do pop culture stuff like the dukes cars, starsky and hutch torino, etc, Im seeing a BIG....FAT.....opportunity here. The molds already exist: Black '77 Firebird; bronze dodge monaco state trooper, black peterbilt with box trailer painted in wild west mural.....


----------



## JordanZ870

grungerockjeepe said:


> Nice. Now, seeing as how AW likes to do pop culture stuff like the dukes cars, starsky and hutch torino, etc, Im seeing a BIG....FAT.....opportunity here. The molds already exist: Black '77 Firebird; bronze dodge monaco state trooper, black peterbilt with box trailer painted in wild west mural.....


./..
...right...but only on ONE side! :thumbsup: The "Ice man" (bless him real good) would have been proud!


----------



## A/FX Nut

grungerockjeepe said:


> Nice. Now, seeing as how AW likes to do pop culture stuff like the dukes cars, starsky and hutch torino, etc, Im seeing a BIG....FAT.....opportunity here. The molds already exist: Black '77 Firebird; bronze dodge monaco state trooper, black peterbilt with box trailer painted in wild west mural.....


The semi tractor would have to be a Kenworth.


----------



## Omega

grungerockjeepe said:


> Nice. Now, seeing as how AW likes to do pop culture stuff like the dukes cars, starsky and hutch torino, etc, Im seeing a BIG....FAT.....opportunity here. The molds already exist: Black '77 Firebird; bronze dodge monaco state trooper, black peterbilt with box trailer painted in wild west mural.....


 
Now that would be really cool. :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Eastbound and Hammer down!!!*

I was watching a custom made tractor trailer on fleapay last week. It was a really good rendition of the Smokey and the Bandit truck. It went out of my $$ league way too fast. And it was "very fragile" according to the seller. If decent side pictures can be found, I'm sure Zilla could resize and print up decals to do an AFX/AW trailer. (if he isn't too busy!!) But the early KW tractor will be a bit harder to duplicate. I don't know if the AW trans am has been done in black yet, but phhhhhhhhhhhst is always an option.

UtherJoe


----------



## dlw

AW already made the black Trans AM (R2 clampack)....


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

Hopefully AW will put some stripes on the cab. I can see these being huge sellers....Bring 'em on.

P.S. This has to be the 2009 AutoFest Dinner 'car'. :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

A/FX Nut said:


> The semi tractor would have to be a Kenworth.


That'd be best, but even the Pete would work. I wouldnt complain.


----------



## ParkRNDL

grungerockjeepe said:


> Nice. Now, seeing as how AW likes to do pop culture stuff like the dukes cars, starsky and hutch torino, etc, Im seeing a BIG....FAT.....opportunity here. The molds already exist: Black '77 Firebird; bronze dodge monaco state trooper, black peterbilt with box trailer painted in wild west mural.....


dodge monaco? somebody correct me if i'm wrong, but i thought it was a midsize Pontiac... actually reminded me of Kojak's Buick.

--rick


----------



## grungerockjeepe

ParkRNDL said:


> dodge monaco? somebody correct me if i'm wrong, but i thought it was a midsize Pontiac... actually reminded me of Kojak's Buick.
> 
> --rick


You might be right, havent seen the movie in a while. BUT, the first AW dukes release from a few years back used a boxy, caprice-like bodystyle. Re-tool the grille a little with a birdy-beak design and you'd have your poncho.


----------



## Crimnick

ParkRNDL said:


> dodge monaco? somebody correct me if i'm wrong, but i thought it was a midsize Pontiac... actually reminded me of Kojak's Buick.
> 
> --rick


77' pontiac lemans 4dr

I own a 73' lemans coupe


----------



## chriscobbs

Archive: http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html


----------



## resinmonger

The Archive is a real treat. You can get a sense for product lead times by seeing 2006 postings of items that came out this year (Vette, Viper, etc).


----------



## slotcarman12078

The chrome trailer looks cool!!! This makes for some interesting ideas involving clear decal paper... Hmmmmm...

UtherJoe


----------



## TomH

chriscobbs said:


> Archive: http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html


put the conventional Pete under the trailer, take off the autoworld and the D.O.T.reflector tape, paint a matching color to the tractor where the tape was, and figure out a way to put chicken lights on the tractor and ya got a owner operator rig.


----------



## sethndaddy

So, what is the release going to include? red, blue, brown and black? or just the red one and blue one????


----------



## resinmonger

How about a clean version and a dirty version? :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## wheelszk

A German Fire Truck, nice


----------



## grungerockjeepe

The fire bus is pretty cool!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

Bus tipping.......


----------



## slotcarman12078

A familiar sight on my track... Note to self...Must get a stable power supply...:tongue:


----------



## ScottD961

Yeah I agree with Slotcarman. if it isn't on it's side then the girls launch 'em into the air ! Rocket cars . Then they laugh like crazy. I have to admit it is kind funny sometimes when they do that. Ever get hit by a slotcar in the head at speed?LOL 

( Disclaimer) No really valuable or collectible T jets or other kinds of slots , were used during the stunts performed by my Daughters


----------



## Bill Hall

45 ohm controller + 80 ohm car + 9" radius = klunk!


----------



## roadrner

chriscobbs said:


>


This is just waiting for a customization job from you know who. Might be tight on fitting a head in the cab, but I can see the Iron Cross decals applied to this one.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Ammo, camo, prepare for whammo!!*

But the fire hose will need to be turned into artillary, painted camoflage and fully prepped for battle!! I can almost see an oversized bobble head gunner on the roof. Extra magnets will be required!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## AfxToo

Looks like the crowd control vehicle used at European soccer matches. 

What's next, the EM-50 Urban Assault Vehicle?


----------



## ScottD961

roadrner said:


> This is just waiting for a customization job from you know who. Might be tight on fitting a head in the cab, but I can see the Iron Cross decals applied to this one.  rr


I cant wait to see what BOBzilla does with this !


----------



## sethndaddy

ScottD961 said:


> I cant wait to see what BOBzilla does with this !


Banned again?? 
Again I missed the action


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## JordanZ870

Oh, now I am going to really like this one...IF it sits an Xtrac!


----------



## WesJY

joez870 said:


> Oh, now I am going to really like this one...IF it sits an Xtrac!


yea yea... we dont need FORD!!!!! we need more MOPAR!!!!!!!! LOL

Wes


----------



## T-Jet Racer

joez870 said:


> Oh, now I am going to really like this one...IF it sits an Xtrac!


looks like s3 wheelwells


----------



## JLM Racing

T-Jet Racer said:


> looks like s3 wheelwells


Man I hope not, I had to work like heck to re-build the body mounts to make my G3 chassis work under the first set, and the body was extremly front heavy, not good for racing perfect for static model in a diaramma...

Yo!


----------



## CJM

Love them louvers!


----------



## T-Jet Racer

you can see the tabs for the chassis thru the wheel well its s3 or x trac, sorry t-jet fans


----------



## resinmonger

JLM Racing said:


> Man I hope not, I had to work like heck to re-build the body mounts to make my G3 chassis work under the first set, and the body was extremly front heavy, not good for racing perfect for static model in a diaramma...
> 
> Yo!


Yobear, you made that 'Stang look like a million bucks. I'll bet it was a ton of work but it sure paid off. It may not race as well as the Viper you show in you're site but it does look sweet. It's too bad AW doesn't let you work a little QUALITY into their masters.

Yo!


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut

I see a 4 Gear body! LOL Have Fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## roadrner

Sweet Stang! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotrod

joez870 said:


> ./..
> ...right...but only on ONE side! :thumbsup: The "Ice man" (bless him real good) would have been proud!


I believe he was call Snow man. HeeeeeewwwwwHaaaaaayyyyy:wave:


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## roadrner

If they are grey molded versions at this time, when are we talking delivery, fall 09? rr


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## TK Solver

JLM, paint the front hubs black to match the rears and it's perfect. Actually, it looks like the rears aren't black but they appear darker. Paint all the hubs black.


----------



## slotcarman12078

roadrner said:


> If they are grey molded versions at this time, when are we talking delivery, fall 09? rr


plus 90 days...


----------



## T-Jet Racer

With an added delay, just to build the anticipation......


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## 1976Cordoba

These last few are the ones coming out in 2010, right?


----------



## JordanZ870

1976Cordoba said:


> These last few are the ones coming out in 2010, right?


:roll: OMG!


----------



## scottman2007

I emailed Autoworld and They might be coming out with a HO drag strip Set.
How cool would this be and then have some cool nostalgia Drag cars to race on it.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

1976Cordoba said:


> These last few are the ones coming out in 2010, right?


IF your lucky


----------



## Bill Hall

I'm gonna pre-order and hold my breath!


----------



## roadrner

These gray ones look like they're ready for the paint booth and then just slap a chassis under them. Heck, Tom, I'll take them in gray so I don't have to worry about stripping them for a repaint.  rr


----------



## Crimnick

scottman2007 said:


> I emailed Autoworld and They might be coming out with a HO drag strip Set.
> How cool would this be and then have some cool nostalgia Drag cars to race on it.


That would be cool as hell...:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Jean Claude Grand Am???*

That beak looks awful familiar!!! Where have we seen it before????


----------



## AfxToo

The infamous Pontiac Gran Am. No 'd' back then.


----------



## JordanZ870

Bill Hall said:


> I'm gonna pre-order and hold my breath!


..and I'll call a paramedic for you, Bill!:thumbsup:


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## T-Jet Racer

Bill Hall said:


> I'm gonna pre-order and hold my breath!


That's not a good idea Bill, or should I call you dusty? By the time the grey alien cars come out there will be permanent moon bases! LOFL!


----------



## Bill Hall

T-Jet Racer said:


> That's not a good idea Bill, or should I call you dusty? By the time the grey alien cars come out there will be permanent moon bases! LOFL!


So I can expect delivery 90 days after pigs fly out of my moon base?

Thats great news Chris!


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Bill Hall said:


> So I can expect delivery 90 days after pigs fly out of my moon base?
> 
> Thats great news Chris!


NO , BUT JUST BEFORE THAT!


----------



## bluerod

bring on the dragstrip its about time


----------



## scottman2007

Thats What I say,I hope they do bring out a drag strip,what lead to this was I saw some pictures from ihobby,and someone took pictures of Round2/autoworld Display and i saw this section of a drag strip with a light bridge style christmas tree hanging down over the HO track,like the old style Aurora drag strip.so I emailed them and Tom says they are getting Price quotes,I guess to see if it can be down at a decent Price.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## slotcarman12078

Just curious..Has anyone heard any news about the semi trucks and the 4 gear new release date?? And maybe why the additional 90 days beyond the usual additional 90 days was required??


----------



## sethndaddy

slotcarman12078 said:


> Just curious..Has anyone heard any news about the semi trucks and the 4 gear new release date?? And maybe why the additional 90 days beyond the usual additional 90 days was required??


pushed back into January.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

The new Challenger! Thats what Im talkin bout! Need a white one!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

chriscobbs said:


>


Hmmmm . . . if this is the New Challenger, so what? The car is out in the new concept car race set. I'd rather see a nice pic of the final version.

My $.03 worth (adjusted for pre-Christmas price gouging).


----------



## videojimmy

sethndaddy said:


> pushed back into January.


nope, pushed back to April now


----------



## T-Jet Racer

videojimmy said:


> nope, pushed back to April now


or later lol!


----------



## resinmonger

T-Jet Racer said:


> or later lol!


Did someone say "vaporcars"?


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Hello my imaginary friend..*

Sure you can play with my imaginary AW Semi trucks..and my imaginary 4 gears too.. Just set'em down on my imaginary AW drag strip and we'll do a couple passes!!! Imagine that!! You beat me.....


----------



## bobhch

I can hear it now "No Hurry and just take your time to do it right" LOL



roadrner said:


> This is just waiting for a customization job from you know who. Might be tight on fitting a head in the cab, but I can see the Iron Cross decals applied to this one.  rr


rr,

Yeah I would love to get my hands on that VW Van. It looks like a scaled down version of a 1/24th model my Dad made back in the 70s. Is going to look great in Candy Red with Iron Crosses...you know me well.

Scott...if you can see this BE GOOD for goodness sake. Merry Christmas and HO, HO, HO scale to you. 

Bob...Tom if you send me a couple of these VW Van Pro-toe-types that would be great...zilla


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

Is that a Dodge Demon?


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Its the new challenger body shell, but that front clip just REEKS of 'Cuda. There were some Chrysler Cuda conversion pics sneaking around on Dodge Forum....


----------



## JLM Racing

resinmonger said:


> Yobear, you made that 'Stang look like a million bucks. I'll bet it was a ton of work but it sure paid off. It may not race as well as the Viper you show in you're site but it does look sweet. It's too bad AW doesn't let you work a little QUALITY into their masters.
> 
> Yo!


She was rough but I look at her now and then......satisfaction.....I wish they would be more re-ceptive and listen to boards like Wahoo Steve of Tomy does on the SCI.....he acually let some of the guys contribute to the design of the Mega G (The rims were designed by a board member)
They would realize their X-Trac body and car sales would go up.....


Yo!


----------



## T-Jet Racer

The rigs are the real phantom cars lol. I guess they just dont get it, we wait for the drips and drabs of cars to come out and when they get pushed back its frustrating. I love the new r5 cars, i just wish r6 was next month.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs

Not a slot car, but I like this one the best. Thanks AW!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

chriscobbs said:


> Not a slot car, but I like this one the best. Thanks AW!!


Awww -- that's sweet.


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Seems you have a friend at aw!


----------



## resinmonger

It is nice to see that your efforts to keep us informed on future AW releases have been noticed and recognized. That is pretty cool!

However, that proves AW is reading HT. I wonder if I'm going to get a "Bite us, resinmonger!" posted someday?

Hutt fearing the future


----------



## roadrner

resinmonger said:


> However, that proves AW is reading HT. I wonder if I'm going to get a "Bite us, resinmonger!" posted someday?
> 
> Hutt fearing the future


 
Hutt,
If it happens, we'll all sit back and get a good laugh. I just wished they'd start offering kit sets of their bodies. I'd love to pick up a 12 set inner waiting to be customized and not have to worry about stripping paint and so on. Maybe one day.  rr


----------



## T-Jet Racer

roadrner said:


> Hutt,
> If it happens, we'll all sit back and get a good laugh. I just wished they'd start offering kit sets of their bodies. I'd love to pick up a 12 set inner waiting to be customized and not have to worry about stripping paint and so on. Maybe one day.  rr


It would probably come assembled so you can BREAK it apart LOL!


----------



## AfxToo

> Not a slot car, but I like this one the best. Thanks AW!!


... and thank you Chris for faithfully chronicling the AW webcam lineup over the years. I certainly appreciate your vigilance. Mega kudos!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Oh my god, they are paying attention!!!!*

I can't belive it!!! Tom Lowe must be checking daily!!!!


Just kiddin'!!! I couldn't resist!!! :thumbsup::jest:


----------



## LeeRoy98

Now that there is funny!! I don't care who you are!!!



slotcarman12078 said:


> I can't belive it!!! Tom Lowe must be checking daily!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kiddin'!!! I couldn't resist!!! :thumbsup::jest:


----------



## resinmonger

You are too cool, SCman! I think we've sniffed our fair share of paint thinner...
:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry, Russ... The temptation was just too great to resist!!! Please forgive me!!! Me bad!!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## T-Jet Racer

chriscobbs said:


>


I hope that is an ho car!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

just what is that supposed to be? Prostock dragster? based off of an Olds Alero?


----------



## T-Jet Racer

grungerockjeepe said:


> just what is that supposed to be? Prostock dragster? based off of an Olds Alero?


it looks like the super 3 mustang reworked to me but who knows for sure....


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks like a not slot car to me.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wheelbase looks too long for a normal chassis.. back wheel wells too small for a 4 gear chassis... mebbe they're making bodies for the mega-g??? nah. I dunno!!!


----------



## Montoya1

The S3 does have some longer wheelbases not used on R1, but that body looks too long even for that.


----------



## AfxToo

You can always mount a front axle from the body. Aurora did it, Dash did it, so it's not a stretch of the imagination for AutoWorld to do it too.


----------



## Montoya1

True. Good point.


----------



## Roddgerr

Like doba said, don't think it's a slot car. Looks like another dicast.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## scottman2007

Sorry Guys,Its another Diecast car.I have connections,LOL.
but honestly its another diecast car,and if you go there now Tom turned the car around already.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Not a slotcar, but I think this webcam shot is rather interesting... Hmmm.. What's Tom gonna do with this????


----------



## chriscobbs

What is this?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Die cast for sure.. The wheels look funny.. I would guess in the 1/87 scale area..


----------



## 1976Cordoba

chriscobbs said:


> What is this?


Something I won't be buying.


----------



## win43

1976Cordoba said:


> Something I won't be buying.



ROTFLMAO

:lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## chriscobbs

Check out the archive....
http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html
Newest image.


----------



## roadrner

If they can do a tractor trailer like that in DC, why not slotcars? Do they not TAMPO DCs like the slotcar versions? What is the difference when they're making these? I would think if you had purchased licensing you'd try and use it in as many chances as possible.  rr


----------

